# Amilo XI 2528 Festplattenausbau?



## Drifter_usa (22. Februar 2009)

Hi ich wollte mal fragen wie ich meinne Festplatten aus meinem Amilo Xi 2528 rauskriege weil ich die Daten sichern muss und die Graka hinüber ist! Aber wenn ich die kleine Klappe aufschraube seh ich nur Metal mit zwei Schrauben soll ich die jetzt aufschrauben?

MFG


----------



## Drifter_usa (22. Februar 2009)

Hat denn keiner eine Idee?


----------



## Driver76 (22. Februar 2009)

willste das notebook weiter benutzen? wenn ja dann kannste alles auf schrauben solange kein akku drin ist... du könntest ja die brauch baren ersatz teile in ebay verkaufen oder als defekt reinsetzten^^


----------



## noxistar (22. Februar 2009)

Wozu gibt es eigentlich Handbücher ?
Achja , um sie im Schrank vegammeln zu lassen. Alternativ mal hier umschauen und suchen


----------



## riedochs (22. Februar 2009)

Mach mal ein Foto. Das ist von NB zu NB unterschiedlich.


----------



## Driver76 (23. Februar 2009)

Edit: Hat sich erledigt


----------

